# سؤال فى المعالجة الحرارية ارجو المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة



## ENG DEAA (10 يناير 2010)

انا مهندس فلزات اجمع معلومات عن المعالجة الحرارية ارجو ان اجد اجابة وشرح لموضوع المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن قليلة الكربون (عملية الكربنة carburizing) عمليا بالبودر والتغليف مثلا لخام
(e410) تصنيف بوهلر عمليا حيث اننا عندنا فرن ونريد تطبيق العملية لتغليف تروس.وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------

